# random burst of emotion



## ghensiri (Aug 22, 2010)

i have dpd and i am currently on prozac (have been for the last 6 wks) and every now and then i will be overwhelmed with this strong feeling of emotion. it has happened about 3 times, and they have all been episodes of depression where i cry and i don't know why. i have been doing so much better besides these 3 days. has anyone experienced this?


----------



## razer777 (Jun 28, 2010)

I remember early in my experience of DPD I had these things that I might call "depression attacks". It was like a panic attack except just an extreme sense of depression, like my thoughts would spiral and race really fast over how hopeless my life was, etc. I wasn't on any meds though


----------



## perfectlyflawedx (Jul 16, 2010)

I get that way too, today I cried for hours. Like crying is gonna make it all go away, and is gonna make me feel relief but it never does. Like sometimes I feel emotionless and other times I just can't stop crying for the life of me. I know this is very personal, but when you get in these spurts do you think about death?


----------



## Calculadora (Nov 12, 2010)

Deleted.


----------



## dpcansuckmybong (Nov 13, 2010)

yeah its just the d/p thats doing that to you, my emotions are in my control.. try and use them more


----------



## drew-uk (May 22, 2009)

I used to have only episodes of DP/DR when it became chronic i would get the most insane emotional outbursts. I had lived with DP/DR for so long that when it started to become chronic i knew how bad it could get, i would cry constantly and sink into deep depression or be filled with intense anger and strike out.

It always started the same with my body filling with pure emotion for no reason. i also had the feeling of constant intense fear, But with as everything, time heals all wounds (supposedly).


----------

